# getting bored of space marines



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, recently (if you may have noticed) I have been showing great interest in the tau, well truth be told, I am getting bored of the other race that I play.

I think the modles are all getting pretty boring and they are incredibly boring to paint, not like tau which gives me more diversity on what I can make look cool, which is like half the hobby for me.
on the other half of the hobby I just dont really like playing them much either, because too many people play them and I am too used to their stats that its getting to be a chore.
so yea, I am quitting marines for a bit, maybe I will grow interest in them again soon, we will see, but until than.

-Flindo


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I know what you mean. I got very bored when I played Blood Angels. I like my Chaos Space Marines, because I convert the hell out of them, but even they could get boring after a while. I think the Tau would be my next choice as well if I were to start another army for a similar reason to yours.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

What is the point of this thread?

Not trying to be a dick, just wondered if you were looking for any kind of input, or just wanted to tell us what you were thinking


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the other side, Flindo. I hope you like cookies. 

But really, I know what you mean. I went out of my way to collect a mere handful of Space Marines to make into a unique *and somewhat silly* Chapter and I've found I'm still disinterested in painting them, let alone use them. Sad, huh?


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

any thing in power armour is my favorite thing to paint since its so simple/fast to do and i hate painting with a passion, it is my least fav part of the hobby as a whole, plus when i try another army i always miss that 3+ save lol, maybe it's just the gaming group i play in but thats what i have found, 

anyway good luck with trying tau hope it works out for you, they do have some cool things but i always found as soon as you come across a fast moving combat ary DE/BA/nids you will be boned unless you get lucky and pwn thier transports early on


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations Flindo, you've graduated from being a trendslave to reach true enlightenment. If I could I'd reach all the way across the Atlantic to wherever it is in Canada you live and shake your hand.

Space Marines are boring full stop, competitive yes, but boring. I started out with them and played a mere two games before giving up. Even Chaos Marines are pretty boring and I hardly ever use mine nowadays. Much as I hate to say this I don't think they'll be coming to throne of skulls with me ever and I may actually sell them if I can find anyone interested.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I find swapping armies evry couple fo years can be very refreshing. So I have a couple of Marine armies (different chapters), plus my Chaos Marine Sisters, plus a ton of IG which needs updating as it doesnt match the latest codex. 

I did start using Tau and even painted up a hammer head and some fire warrirors in various colour schemes, but have not got back into the yet. I will probably wait for the next codex as I am currently doing an ork army for the first time.

So change is good, and unless you have a very dire need for the money or space I wouldn't sell you other armies. Its always good to have something different to fall back on if you need to do something different.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

This is why I have 4 armies (and only 4).
I swap them around when I play with one too often (stops me getting bored with them and also forces me to use different approaches).

Marines are two of my armies (but they are vanilla and GK - I have never played sparkly blood drinking marines, green robed marines, the other green robed marines, the black and white guys, the grey ones that are always scratching themselves, belching and sniffing each other's butts - for regular marines, it's always been the "ultramarines" codex - even though my marines were never blue.). The GK were started because the models were cool. Purely for this reason.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

marines were my first army from back in 3rd ed, im using DA and only finally finished them last year (took about 2 years off up untill mid last year). I'll admit that they can get a bit boring to play with especially after youve had them for a while and when everyone seems to have them, doesnt mean i wont ever use them again.

I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel with my IG (collecting since 4th ed). And im only really just getting the hang of playing with them well, and they are quite a challenge.

Terrain is my other 'army'. Have a massive collection of it, about 50/50 GW stuff and things iv made.

If i was to get a new army i would go with Tau i really love the look of thier armour and tanks, but ill wait for them to get an update


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is an occasion. A marine player has realized that there are alternatives. :shok: 

Huzzah! :clapping: 

Smartarsery aside, good call on making this decision. You`ll find that some of the xeno armies, particularly eldar and tau can be an interesting and fun change if all you`ve done is marines. :good:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never played Marines, but I got bored of my 'Nids, so I bought Orks. Bored of Orks, I bought Tau. Bored of Tau, I went back to 'Nids . My dad plays Chaos, and soon to be Grey Knights, so they'll go on the list as well .

Thinking of starting Space Wolves...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Thinking of starting Space Wolves...


I just have after two years painting and gaming with nought but Orks. Still collecting Orks like, but needed a break from them, the SW seem to have rekindled my passion for painting, so once my company is done, its back to the greenskins, and the hundred or so boyz left to paint... bleh!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

My first army was BA. That was back when they had that crappy supplement codex that really was outright crap. Today I playa daemons and CSM mainly out the love of painting.When you paint chaos there is no wrong or rigt way to do ya just do it.

Now ive been playing daemons for so long now that when I run my new CSM army I wind feeling a lil spoiled when I get a 3+ save. I guess what im saying is I got bored of playing SM vs SM games and went and played many diffrent armies including sisters. Low and behold guess what im running a CSM army now wow I tve almost made a full 360


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

My first army was tau and at this little club I went to I was the only xenos guy (apart from one dude who had 'nids but he didn't actually use them much) everyone else went fo space marines and IG. Tau is a good choice, they lack in armour but make up for in the amount of guns!


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Im a bit between as to what ill do next, when my IG is finished ill game with them for a while, perhaps just put a little money aside for a new army every week untill im ready to start a new one.

Hell i'm even thinking of trying out fantasy (WOC or TK) but there is a real lack of fantasy players at my local


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

VX485 said:


> Im a bit between as to what ill do next, when my IG is finished ill game with them for a while, perhaps just put a little money aside for a new army every week untill im ready to start a new one.
> 
> Hell i'm even thinking of trying out fantasy (WOC or TK) but there is a real lack of fantasy players at my local


I actually have an entire darke elf army just havent taken the time to put it all together and paint it up.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I bored of SM rather quickly. Too generic for my liking. And no, i'm not refering to their popularity, just that there is little to no scope for messing about with the models, like there is with Orks.

I love Orks, never get bored of them and some of their more insane rules and models provide no end of amusement.

I doubt i will really get into any other army.

SGMAlice


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I bored of SM rather quickly. Too generic for my liking. And no, i'm not refering to their popularity, just that there is little to no scope for messing about with the models, like there is with Orks.
> 
> I love Orks, never get bored of them and some of their more insane rules and models provide no end of amusement.
> 
> ...


This is the same reason why I built a daemon and CSM army. There is just endless and creative ways to paint and convert them. But when I played SM i always felt like I was forced think inside some imaginary box the hindered my creative ideas. Chaos has just always held so much more imagination unlike SM.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I've gone from Eldar -> Black Templars (They didn't have a codex at the time) -> Dark Eldar -> Tyranids -> Tau.

Tau since 2002 and I'm not going anywhere. I've got over 10K points of the lovely blue communists now and will keep playing them forever.

That is, except if the codex sucks, in which case I won't play WH40K at all.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're bored of Space Marines, it's your own fault for not making them inventive enough or putting the effort into them to make them interesting for you.

For example, I used to play Iron Hands, which was frighteningly boring due to their freakishly simple colour scheme and not much love from GW. So, I switched to Space Sharks to get some inventive new ideas for my marines. Rogue-Trader-Era camoflauge schemes, personalized Sharktooth totems, shrines on every Sergeant's backpack, mixing in old BA Death Company to represent Badab War veterans...the list goes on.

Space Marines can be a fun and inventive army but only if you're willing to put in the elbow grease and creativity necessary to make them fun.


----------



## Maugoth (Mar 23, 2010)

:goodpost:

People saying the marines are boring/lack uniqueness (not a real word i'm sure lol) imo lack vision and creativity, as Scathainn has just pointed out you can do alot with them if you are just bored of the same old power armour or paint scheme, however if it is thier fluff or play style you don't like no amount of converting etc will make you enjoy them and maybe it is time to move on



edit: lol little good post smiley doesn't really work when i am the first one on a new page


----------

